# Free Spearfishing Seminar and Sale at MBT



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spring Spearfishing Seminar and Sale
Begins at 7pm at MBT Divers
Friday, February 10, 2012* 







Always one of our most popular events! This *free* seminar will cover the basics of spearfishing our local waters during the early part of the season, with emphasis on species available this time of year. We will be duiscussing equipment setup and maintenance, essential skills, fish ID, regulations, and some specific techniques to improve your chances of shooting fish on every dive! Whether you're new to the sport or a seasoned veteran you're sure to learn something new. 

This is also a great opportunity to meet new dive buddies and get acquainted with the guys and gals that you always hear about - the famous AND infamous!.

We will also be holding our early bird spearfishing sale! You'll be able to *save up to 30% or more *on everything needed to get started or update your guns and gear! 

From out of the area and can't make the seminar? We'll have online specials available at our online store  www.saveadive.com during this event! 

*MBT Divers*
*3920 Barrancas Ave*
*Pensacola, FL 32507*
*(850) 455-7702*
*www.mbtdivers.com*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, I can handle FREE, I plan on seeing you guys there!:thumbsup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i'll have to make the journey from Mobile...in


----------



## Parrothead0629 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hope I can make it over from AL. I think it would be very usefull.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a reminder


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

will see you there and I will probably drag a few guys with me.... Maybe Big Rich will teach us all the fundamentals of underwater navigation and precision shooting drills to give us the ability to stone a 1lb black snapper....


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

As a newbie Looking forward to something.


----------



## chef.wilson (Nov 15, 2011)

ill be there.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Its like waiting for Christmas! Its almost here!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Jim,

Are ya'll going to keep the registers open for after the seminar, or do I need to plan on getting over there a little early to take advantage of the sale?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll have the registers open as late as we need to after the seminar.


----------



## Trey_M (Jan 23, 2012)

I will be there and as a rookie I am looking hoping to learning alot!:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

How long does it last, I wanna check it out but I've got to pick up my wife at the airport at 7:30? :-(


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> How long does it last, I wanna check it out but I've got to pick up my wife at the airport at 7:30? :-(


 ....She probably won't mind waiting a while..?...:whistling: ....or you could just bring her I guess.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I think I better bring her.


----------

